# Current gai runs Opverse gaunlet



## Vicotex (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai gets revived/healed after each match
restriction- logia
s1- speed equal
s2- unequal


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

With speed equal I can see OPverse winning(They would kill him before he got to use 8th Gate) . But any other scenario, even with logia not restricted, Guy > OPverse .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

ban Vicotex


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

Speed unequal he rapes


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

But you knew the result already, right Vicotex ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

nonetheless someone needed to do it


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, for the greater good.


----------



## Tapion (Mar 19, 2014)

8th gated gai stomps..


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

Nami rapes him


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyway, what this proves beyond doubt is that EoS Naruto will be>>>>MadJew.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 19, 2014)

Still looking forward to some moon busting tho.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

On a serious reply gai clears gauntlet style, but loses  if against the whole verse , he clears most of them but die from exhaustion.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

he'd clear if he wouldn't die from the 8th gate though


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Thread full of Narutards!!


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

How so  ? Explain yourself ...


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> How so  ? Explain yourself ...





Nope, dont have to


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai has one of the highest attack power in naruto currently so um.

He turns everyone into paste.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Nope, dont have to



Burden of proof is on yo-

OH SORRY ! I forgot this doesn't work with trolls .


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Burden of proof is on yo-
> 
> OH SORRY ! I forgot this doesn't work with trolls .





Look kid, I don't have to prove shit... my words are facts


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> How so  ? Explain yourself ...



Accept & embrace ur naruto tardism, I did & it set me free


----------



## Lurko (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Accept & embrace ur naruto tardism, I did & it set me free


We goona go crazy when Nardo meets Hagoromo next week in his head.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> We goona go crazy when Nardo meets Hagoromo next week in his head.



Fuck that fagget,  . Its all about


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol Byrds responses.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Gai made the shitty series actually an enjoyable read..


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Until week after next where he'll die, then come back alive.


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

So shitty that it gets better ratings than OP or Clorox


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Kishi better keep him dead... that would be gay as fuck below bleach-tier shit



> So shitty that it gets better ratings than OP or Clorox



Only in your world... sales dictate otherwise and plus reviewers also think otherwise... 

too easy


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

In what ratings.

Narutos ratings been declining for years.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

He is talking about the inverse scale... the one that goes from 10 to 1.

I hear its all the rage now


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 19, 2014)

I really wish official critics would stop cutting Kishi slack in their reviews. He's only going to keep it up if you keep praising this garbage.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

Sales & ratings doesn't make the manga great, but one piece story >>> naruto's in *my* opinion. (Kishi has poor character development, so he tries to drown the readers in senseless flashback)


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Inverse?

What? Link me?


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes bird, sales = quality.

Sales equaling quality is the same reason why Sex and the City (the movie) has one of the best box office in history.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

I love when people use the argument.

Though sales don't dictate quality, it does show whts like the most.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Inverse?
> 
> What? Link me?







> Yes bird, sales = quality.
> 
> Sales equaling quality is the same reason why *Sex and the City *(the movie) has one of the best box office in history.



>using this as an example
> not in the action genre
> aimed at a completely different audience


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

I can handle it.


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

Plus, I could make the argument that Naruto started right after One Piece did. The same reason why DBZ sold so much more than YYH.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

That wouldn't be an argument because you cnt for anything concrete from it.


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

B you gotta use complete sentences, what you just said structurally doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 19, 2014)

Astral... Astral, you can't really be propounding that current Naruto is, barring all things Gai, anything but shitty narrative...


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

That was basicall y the best one can do with what I'm on.

But don't change the subject.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Did he seriously just try to say the reason One Piece is selling more is because it came out first


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

A shitty narrative is more interesting than running around the Colosseum for 10 chapters.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 19, 2014)

sales have literally fuck all to do with quality and the relationship is a lot closer to inverse than it is to directly proportional

that said


Astral said:


> Yes bird, sales = quality.
> 
> Sales equaling quality is the same reason why Sex and the City (the movie) has one of the best box office in history.



what the hell

$415 million is not one of the best box offices in history, i doubt it's even top 100


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Who's running in the colosseum?

Are we still talking OP?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 19, 2014)

Astral... No it's not...

And Naruto has been on the Shinobi World War for three years now...


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 19, 2014)

Astral said:


> So shitty that it gets better ratings than OP or Clorox



ratings in what

tv ratings?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

No Taco we are now in the madara arc.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 19, 2014)

The war's still being waged, isn't it? So regardless of the arc, the Shinobi World War has been going on for three years real-time  Which would be fine and dandy if it weren't predominantly a sack of crap.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol I agree, I'm just mocking what I see in the KL.


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

Difference is stuff actually happens in the war. I'd rather see Zolo fight a moving wall rather than hear exposition from Usopp and co.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 19, 2014)

Astral said:


> Difference is stuff actually happens in the war. I'd rather see Zolo fight a moving wall rather than hear exposition from Usopp and co.



Ah, fights and explosions over characterization. Naruto is perfect for you 

Though, there are actually decent series with these things; they exist just for the combat, which is great in some cases. Kishi's actually trying and failing to develop plot and characters. To each his own, though 

And what shit happens in the war? Before Juubito it was a clusterfuck almost as bad as Marineford. Difference is, Marineford had the decency to keep it brief


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

Astral is a pretty good troll 


I mean, all of you guys seem to be falling for it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

I honestly don't think any single post he did in the last ~month or so he actually believed himself


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

I rather see Ussop develop as a character then see a bloodfest with Zoro.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

try completely ignoring him


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 19, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Astral is a pretty good troll
> 
> 
> I mean, all of you guys seem to be falling for it





Fluttershy said:


> I honestly don't think any single post he did in the last ~month or so he actually believed himself



in all honestly, if you say stupid stuff and people just debate what you say in a fairly mild way, you haven't succeeded as a troll at all

i question the troll ethos in general, but if you're not even making people genuinely angry, then w/e


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 19, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Astral is a pretty good troll
> 
> 
> I mean, all of you guys seem to be falling for it



Is there anyone _not_ just here to watch Astral make a fool of himself (or troll badly)?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

I wanna debate though. 

The OL scared of me now.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Astral is a pretty good troll
> 
> 
> I mean, all of you guys seem to be falling for it




*Spoiler*: __ 





"oh really"


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 19, 2014)

I THINK I FINALLY FOUND SOMEONE THAT ACTUALLY UNDERSTAND KISHIMOTO FIGTHING PANELS .

Cause seriously ? After the beginning of the war, it's been bijuudama explosions and bijuudama explosions on top of bijuudama explosions . 

I seriously can't understand lots of things .


----------



## Byrd (Mar 19, 2014)

Its been BB and Kamui all day... with the occasional fire and sand thrown in... and then a punch or two and some speed tech..


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 19, 2014)

Usopp being a member of the main cast will get exposition whether we like it or not.

Same goes for the toys and the dwarves.They're part of the plot in Dressrosa so we have to see them.

When Sugar gets defeated then you'll get your shitfest and tons of feats in OP.

Still Dressrosa with just 40 chapters is a lot better than Naruto's war.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

I love Ussop.

The dwarves, not much but the Riku family in like.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

I like Usopp he's one of my favorite Strawhats, even more so since he's the only one who looks noticeably better post-timeskip.


----------



## Chad (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I like OP. I'm just not fond of Dressrosa so far. Those 40 chapters could have been done in way less, not a big fan of stalling. Oda spends 2 entire chapters introducing new characters only for them to get shitted on next chapter for fucks sake.

Aight' last reply, gotta catch a bus. Have a good day mates.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

I admit it's dragging somewhat, but mostly because he isn't focusing on the right things. I really like Doflamingo as a villain


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 19, 2014)

Astral said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like OP. I'm just not fond of Dressrosa so far. Those 40 chapters could have been done in way less, not a big fan of stalling. Oda spends 2 entire chapters introducing new characters only for them to get shitted on next chapter for fucks sake.
> 
> Aigh't last reply, gotta catch a bus. Have a good day mates.



Aren't such tournaments in manga a place for introducing such characters anyway?

And out of these characters we got Chinjao,Cavendish,Bartolomeo and Burgess.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 19, 2014)

Astral, noone believes a word you say :33


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Well to be fair, some chapters were waste but the arcs a solid, 8/10

I never read a series that was perfect, even GTO, PunPun, Berserk, SD, FMA hd parts that dragged.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2014)

SMH @ it taking 73 posts before someone says:



			
				Mysterious Stranger said:
			
		

> OPverse gonna do nothin.
> 
> They gonna die.
> 
> Hit by a force that is 300/MPH faster than the fastest FTL+ speed feat known to man.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Who is this mysterious person?

We need a detective.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Who is this mysterious person?
> 
> We need a detective.



I've traced the source to someone within this thread.

I shall leave the rest to you all, in hopes that some of my deductive abilities have rubbed off.

:33


----------



## Fujita (Mar 19, 2014)

Uh, I take it from the bickering and fandom baiting going on here that this is fairly one-sided 

Is that impression correct? 

And lol at Usopp's "character development"

This is the exact same internal conflict he had way back in Arlong Park 

Honestly a bit disappointed that he's having this again, even if it does make some degree of sense


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Mar 19, 2014)

If anyone is still talking about what the thread is supposed to elicit, which is reactions and thoughts on 8 Gates Gai vs OPverse, then please comment and reply back to what I have to say.
Gai does not "rape or pown" as a lot of people say, but he does clear the OPverse gaunlet.
The Strawhats - speed blitzes everyone and has enough strength to hurt Luffy's body
Shichibukai - He can beat em all, if intangibility is obviously off.  He can speed blitz any of the shichibukai current and former, but he would have trouble beating durable opponents such as Blackbeard, Jinbe, Kuma, and Moriah.  In the end, he'd defeat them mid difficulty.  
Admirals - I understand how Juubito clears OPverse with ease, because one bijuudama from it would obliterate them all.  However, how does Gai beat Kizaru?  I mean he can beat Sakazuki and Fujitora, as well as former admiral Aokiji, and he can beat Fleet Admiral Sengoku and Vice Admiral Garp due to speed difference.  The only way Gai can beat Kizaru is if Kizaru cannot atttack at the speed of light, only move.  If he can only move, then even if he shows up in front of Gai, Gai can dodge and attack.  
Yonkou - We know nothing of Big Mam's abilities or Kaidou's, but we know what Teach and Shanks are capable of, although their speeds, from what I can tell, are not good enough to counter Gai.  He can beat WB through speed blitzing.
Pirate King -  nothing is known of the Pirate King's abilities, but from the hype, I believe he was a Garp/WB like fighter, utilizing good speed with insane strength...so...speed bltized as well?
Monkey D. Dragon -  can control weather I guess, so speed blitz?
Ivankov - haha

This is for s2 since no one in OP has Gai's speed except for Kizaru.  
In s1, we are saying that Gai and BB's speeds are the same correct?  Well if that were the case, then Teach wins as does almost every single OP character.  Gai's physical strength is astronomical, but compared to Garp, Sengoku, WB, BB, Marco, Mihawk, and everyone with his speed?  He will fight and put up a good one, but some of them will win because of physical strength and equal speed with that enormous strength.

Final Verdict:  I don't count s1 as a real topic, but for s2, as in real speeds, Gai beats everyone mid diff with the exception of Kizaru, who's fighting style is so perplexing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> I've traced the source to someone within this thread.
> 
> I shall leave the rest to you all, in hopes that some of my deductive abilities have rubbed off.
> 
> :33


Its you



Fujita said:


> Uh, I take it from the bickering and fandom baiting going on here that this is fairly one-sided
> 
> Is that impression correct?
> 
> ...


Its actually not the same.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

At the speed of 300 km/h, somebody gonna die. What you gonna do one piece?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 19, 2014)

Fujita said:


> This is the exact same internal conflict he had way back in Arlong Park
> 
> Honestly a bit disappointed that he's having this again, even if it does make some degree of sense


I disagree; as far as Usopp knows, he's not fighting for nakama. He never has fought enemies as imposing as Dofla's lackies without someone important to him being in mortal peril. Not only that, he actually went back and announced that he, Usopp, was the hero. Not Usoland, and not Sogeking. I think that's pretty significant development for him.

Pissed me the fuck off, though.



TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> -snip-


Your user name is most unreasonably long.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> If anyone is still talking about what the thread is supposed to elicit, which is reactions and thoughts on 8 Gates Gai vs OPverse, then please comment and reply back to what I have to say.
> Gai does not "rape or pown" as a lot of people say, but he does clear the OPverse gaunlet.
> The Strawhats - speed blitzes everyone and has enough strength to hurt Luffy's body
> Shichibukai - He can beat em all, if intangibility is obviously off.  He can speed blitz any of the shichibukai current and former, but he would have trouble beating durable opponents such as Blackbeard, Jinbe, Kuma, and Moriah.  In the end, he'd defeat them mid difficulty.
> ...



He blitzes them all to hell and rapes with "exaton" punches, the highest OP durability is only in like the gigatons


----------



## Tapion (Mar 19, 2014)

naruto TnJ madara, madara uses that revival jutsu to bring back guy and neji...I'm calling it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

That n Ussop pretty much is fighting someone by himself way of his league no help at all.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd rather them bring back Jiraiya, but he died in such an awesome way that bringing him back would ruin his character, one of the few things Kishi did right was not doing so with the Edo spam


----------



## Fujita (Mar 19, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> I disagree; as far as Usopp knows, he's not fighting for nakama. He never has fought enemies as imposing as Dofla's lackies without someone important to him being in mortal peril. Not only that, he actually went back and announced that he, Usopp, was the hero. Not Usoland, and not Sogeking. I think that's pretty significant development for him.



Hmm

I suppose you have a point there 

However, the general idea of Usopp fleeing, then realizing that he won't be able to live with himself and the lies he's told if he doesn't try and make them a reality? Exact same thing that happened in Arlong Park. 

He just has a different audience and is, I suppose, finally coming into his own as a member of the Straw Hats. Latter bit's more impressive to me than the former.  



> Pissed me the fuck off, though.



Exactly


----------



## Tapion (Mar 19, 2014)

the way in which he ran made him look really low. Imho.

Soge king > Usopp..looks like we'l never see him again


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

I think the difference is, in AP, Ussop came to realize he was helping nakama.

Here he's helping strangers.

Let's be honest, how would Ussop defeating Trebol help the SH's.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

This one panel shits on anything in part 2 naruto , (but I applause kishi for this character & moment)



Manliness


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> This one panel shits on anything in part 2 naruto , (but I applause kishi for this character & moment)
> 
> 
> 
> Manliness



Part 1 shits all over Part 2. Besides 8 gate Gai, seeing Zabuza again was one of the better things to happen during this awful war arc


----------



## Tapion (Mar 19, 2014)

I think kishimoto is a good writer and he was just overwhelmed by part 2, as he himself admitted that he didn't have enough plot points and ideas overall for part 2..I think half of this was him winging it. part one was mapped out perfectly. 

funny thing I watched almost all of naruto fillers back in the day and didn't even know they weren't canon...and i was like "this doesn't add up". when did shittpuden start after naruto ended?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

He rushed shit, part 2 shouldn't have jumped into Akatsuki, when all Naruto seemed to learn was Odama Rasengan, he had no growth in skill. That being said other than the way it ended (Nagato bringing everyone back to life) the Pain arcs were the highlights of part 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 19, 2014)

Starraver said:


> I think kishimoto is a good writer and he was just overwhelmed by part 2, as he himself admitted that he didn't have enough plot points and ideas overall for part 2..I think half of this was him winging it. part one was mapped out perfectly.
> 
> funny thing I watched almost all of naruto fillers back in the day and didn't even know they weren't canon...and i was like "this doesn't add up". when did shittpuden start after naruto ended?



Volume 28 Shippuuden starts. Now if you wanna talk about plot...
I really think the whole war arc sucked too bad. ( i mean, who needs 18 volumes to a single arc ?)


----------



## Bioness (Mar 19, 2014)

Is there an actual calculating of his attacks or are people just scaling him to Madara who was scaled from the Juubi?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

and said arc involved rehashing already established badasses and having weak characters beat them to degrade them


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

I downplayed kishi work a bit, part 1 was a masterpiece compared to part 2. The charactes like orochimaru , part 1 kabuto , jariya , Lee & garra was pure gold in comparison. The reason why part 2 doesn't hit home with me is the lack of character development, he focused on naruto & sasgay & foreshadowed every other character he developed. Not to mention this prophecy child Jesus naruto, part 2 was just a fan service feat fest. The list can go on but I end my rant


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 19, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Is there an actual calculating of his attacks or are people just scaling him to Madara who was scaled from the Juubi?


The latter. (He did continental madara bleed afterall)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Is there an actual calculating of his attacks or are people just scaling him to Madara who was scaled from the Juubi?



there's no calc but he punched Madara hard enough that he broke through the black sphere defense that was tanking Juubi Bijuu Damas and drew blood


----------



## Bioness (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't those spheres kinda ignore durability?

Also wasn't it Madara's body that hit the black part first?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 19, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Don't those spheres kinda ignore durability?
> Also wasn't it Madara's body that hit the black part first?


Maybe 8th Gates ignores barriers 
And yeah iirc he did madara bleed before he used the black sphere. (He still destroyed this with elephant evening a few instants latter)


----------



## Tapion (Mar 19, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Volume 28 Shippuuden starts. Now if you wanna talk about plot...
> I really think the whole war arc sucked too bad. ( i mean, who needs 18 volumes to a single arc ?)



I mean, did he take a break after finishing part one or did he just jump into part two like one month later or something? 

yes the war was terrible, the idea was there and I was excited by it...my main problem with the arc is naruto soloing everything in sight. 

at least luffy didn't run around ass raping everything in sight.

Bio i think they're scaling his attack to madara's durability or something like that(until they calc it)...correct me if im wrong.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> This one panel shits on anything in part 2 naruto , (but I applause kishi for this character & moment)
> 
> 
> 
> Manliness



That page. It's like somebody told the characters about the manga's future.
Especially Zabuza's reaction. 
No wonder he knew suicide was the best option.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> That page. It's like somebody told the characters about the manga's future.
> Especially Zabuza's reaction.
> No wonder he knew suicide was the best option.



That explains Kisame too, those Seven Swordsmen are pretty smart


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 19, 2014)

Starraver said:


> I mean, did he take a break after finishing part one or did he just jump into part two like one month later or something?
> yes the war was terrible, the idea was there and I was excited by it...my main problem with the arc is naruto soloing everything in sight.
> at least luffy didn't run around ass raping everything in sight.
> Bio i think they're scaling his attack to madara's durability or something like that(until they calc it)...correct me if im wrong.


I have the volume there, i can try and see the original publication date. 
Well, we even have madara saying something like ("you're the best fight that happened with me since Hashi" so yeah,  as current madara >> Hashi shouldn't be a problem if gai dc is at least > Hashi.  (I vouch for validating continental guy (or at least country level+) 
And yeah, war arc was basically Jesus naruto being the messiah.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Don't those spheres kinda ignore durability?
> 
> Also wasn't it Madara's body that hit the black part first?



I'm to lazy to explain so ima just post the scans

Here we have gai punching jubi jin madara so hard he threw up blood  (jubi jin>> any form of jubi)


(Not enough proof huh?) OK then let's check out his black sphere durability,   (this one for the dense folks who believe jubi durability & power >> jubi jin)

Here we see the black sphere tanking 3 jubi bd without much trouble



Now we see gai smash it


Any objections ?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh God ...


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 19, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> That page. It's like somebody told the characters about the manga's future.
> Especially Zabuza's reaction.
> No wonder he knew suicide was the best option.



 Prophet zabuza


----------



## Bioness (Mar 19, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> I'm to lazy to explain so ima just post the scans
> 
> Here we have gai punching jubi jin madara so hard he threw up blood  (jubi jin>> any form of jubi)
> 
> ...



Do you not know how to read or are you just that dense?

I'm questioning the mechanics behind the feat not the feats themselves. Those black sphere neutralize jutsu, they are basically a counter specifically for that kind of energy/technique/magic/whatever.

They also ignore durability in that they "make disappear" whatever they touch, which is why Kakashi had to teleport part of it away, otherwise Gai could have just punched it himself if that weren't the case.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 19, 2014)

Bioness said:


> Do you not know how to read or are you just that dense?
> I'm questioning the mechanics behind the feat not the feats themselves. Those black sphere neutralize jutsu, they are basically a counter specifically for that kind of energy/technique/magic/whatever.
> They also ignore durability in that they "make disappear" whatever they touch, which is why Kakashi had to teleport part of it away, otherwise Gai could have just punched it himself if that weren't the case.


I see your point. Still, gai made juudara bleed and outspeed him (even corned him to use that sphere thing) the feat is him breaking madara casual durability which still ignored Hashi attacks.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 19, 2014)

The speed I'll give you, but making him bleed shouldn't give automatic scaling. I mean he also had his arm torn off, or does no one remember this?


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 19, 2014)

Bioness said:


> The speed I'll give you, but making him bleed shouldn't give automatic scaling. I mean he also had his arm torn off, or does no one remember this?


Iirc juubito  broke Hashi bijuu Cage just by standing (the same which was stopping juubi).  Madara is stronger than him and has even more of the bijju at his side. make him bleed is well above Hashi gate which is country level. 
And, what? I don't recall madara having his arm torn off unless it was at base.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2014)

the torn off arm is from Minato not madara.....

this is the right image which better shows the shield durability.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 19, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Iirc juubito  broke Hashi bijuu Cage just by standing (the same which was stopping juubi).  Madara is stronger than him and has even more of the bijju at his side. make him bleed is well above Hashi gate which is country level.
> And, what? I don't recall madara having his arm torn off unless it was at base.





shade0180 said:


> the torn off arm is from Minato not madara.....
> 
> 
> this is the right image which better shows the shield durability.





Yeah, it was in base, or at least his revived super form, never mind then.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 20, 2014)

Guy destroyed the thing that could take the power from Bijuu Mode Naruto . BIJUU FUCKING MODE NARUTO . If he doesn't get the scaling, I don't know how he does .


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Guy destroyed the thing that could take the power from Bijuu Mode Naruto . BIJUU FUCKING MODE NARUTO . If he doesn't get the scaling, I don't know how he does .



Well I guess that's common knowledge here now that he gets the scaling, ( only a dense mule would say otherwise) like for Christ sake. He bruised & made madara bleed who has (exaton durability based on reasonable calcs) & then he went on to send madara flying through his black sphere defense (which also again has exaton durability)  , only if you wanna just throw it out cause lol it's to strong for nardo, or lolplot  (I literally heard some said that  )


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 20, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Well I guess that's common knowledge here now that he gets the scaling, ( only a dense mule would say otherwise) like for Christ sake. He bruised & made madara bleed who has (exaton durability based on reasonable calcs) & then he went on to send madara flying through his black sphere defense (which also again has exaton durability)  , only if you wanna just throw it out cause lol it's to strong for nardo, or lolplot  (I literally heard some said that  )



nah,i think almost everyone agrees that he gets the DC.the speed which is people still don't agree on.and it's not their fault,it's all because of that retard named Kishimoto and his PIS.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2014)

he gets everything


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2014)

> it's all because of that retard named Kishimoto and his PIS.



care to point out the PIS this chapter? You can't even call a CIS here since madara used a defensive ability when he couldn't avoid Gai.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 20, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> care to point out the PIS this chapter?


Lee's kunai throw, Gaara's sand, Kakashi using Kamui in time to remove the barrier while Gai was charging full-speed. The chapter at large was pretty loaded with PIS, if you ask me, even if it wasn't on Gai's part


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

There is no way you can't say PIS didnt happen in this chapter...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2014)

Gai is above PIS


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 20, 2014)

Watch that triple negative, Byrd :sanji


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

Triple negatives always results in negatives, taco


----------



## tkpirate (Mar 20, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> care to point out the PIS this chapter? You can't even call a CIS here since madara used a defensive ability when he couldn't avoid Gai.



yeah,as others said.though there wasn't as much PIS as last 2 or 3 chapters.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 20, 2014)

Ugh, I don't want to get into grammar talk. But you're right, triple negatives do end in negatives (the point becomes skewed and they're entirely ineffective sentences, but that's irrelevant). The issue being, if you meant what I think you did, you're looking for an affirmative in "PIS happened in this chapter". So... :sanji


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Ugh, I don't want to get into grammar talk. But you're right, triple negatives do end in negatives (the point becomes skewed and they're entirely ineffective sentences, but that's irrelevant). The issue being, if you meant what I think you did, you're looking for an affirmative in "PIS happened in this chapter". So... :sanji



Feel my words Taco, not by sight but by Heart


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 20, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> the torn off arm is from Minato not madara.....
> 
> 
> this is the right image which better shows the shield durability.



Technically speaking, the Malleable Chakra of the Shinju's Host is supposed to *negate* all Ninjutsu-based techniques, which includes the Bijuu Dama.  The one thing in the series it is shown to not negate is Senjutsu chakra.  

It can erase everything else, both matter and Ninjutsu, but that doesn't necessarily mean it has super-strong durability.  After all, it may be able to negate an explosion on the level of four Juubi-level Bijuu Dama going off simultaneously in a contained space, but we have seen that the Malleable chakra can be shattered with enough force applied.

Generally, this would only be possible with Senjutsu, but Gai punched Madara through the shield.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 20, 2014)

I've always wonder if gai has senjutsu in 8 gates?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

Who Knows... Who Cares... Now lets destroy this thread


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 20, 2014)

Completely destroying everyone huh? Let us look at some simulation 

Perona.

Gai opens 8th gate.
Fails to injure her(she is a paramecia)


Dies after 5 minutes.

Alive Brook.

Gai opens 8th gate.
Kills Brook
Gai dies
Brook revives

Blueno

Gai opens 8th gate.
Blueno hides in his dimension.


Gai dies after 5 minutes.

Kizaru
Gai opens 8th gate.
Kizaru runs away at LS
Gai dies while searching for him.

Trafalgar Law
Gai opens 8th gate
Law uses shambles.
Gai's arms and legs float around everywhere,eventually he dies.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Completely destroying everyone huh? Let us look at some simulation
> 
> Perona.
> 
> ...





			
				Vico said:
			
		

> s2- speed unequal



Before or after their heads fly off?  because reaction time and movement speed is pretty much not in their favor


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 20, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Completely destroying everyone huh? Let us look at some simulation
> 
> Perona.
> Gai opens 8th gate.
> ...



>How being a paramecia stops you to exploding after a exaton punch. 
>In obd to win you need to kill your enemy (bypassing regen) just once. (He could just knock out brook from earth. ) 
>law and blueno won't have time to do this.
> kizaru running will count as WO, gai wins and them die.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 20, 2014)

While their was PIS this chapter, it wasn't for Gai, it was for his allies.



Starraver said:


> I think kishimoto is a good writer and he was just overwhelmed by part 2, as he himself admitted that he didn't have enough plot points and ideas overall for part 2..I think half of this was him winging it. part one was mapped out perfectly.



Kishi actually did have part 2 planned out. The editors just wanted so many changes that he eventually had to scrap most of his original plan for it.

For example, the Hidan and Kakuzu arc was suppose to last longer and demonstrate more of what they could do while also elaborating on their backstory's, but his editors wanted him to wrap it up quickly so they could get to the Sasuke arcs which is why Hidan and Kakuzu got taken out in underwhelming fashions.



FrozenFeathers said:


> Perona.
> 
> Gai opens 8th gate.
> Fails to injure her(she is a paramecia)
> ...



How does her being a paramecia stop Gai from wrecking her shit?



FrozenFeathers said:


> Alive Brook.
> 
> Gai opens 8th gate.
> Kills Brook
> ...



If 8 gated Gai punchs him their wont be anything left for Brook to return to.



FrozenFeathers said:


> Blueno
> 
> Gai opens 8th gate.
> Blueno hides in his dimension.
> ...



If Gai enters the 8 gates before Blueno uses his door ability than Blueno is getting horribly blitzed.



FrozenFeathers said:


> Kizaru
> Gai opens 8th gate.
> Kizaru runs away at LS
> Gai dies while searching for him.



This is the only one Gai loses against since his fighting style is worthless against energy based logias.



FrozenFeathers said:


> Trafalgar Law
> Gai opens 8th gate
> Law uses shambles.
> Gai's arms and legs float around everywhere,eventually he dies.



See Blueno.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

Depends if she starts off in her ghost form... 

Although how would he do against Gas logias

People he would probably have problems with are Macro, Kizaru, Perona (Astral Form or whatever)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2014)

gas logias die from his air pressure


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> This is the only one Gai loses against since his fighting style is worthless against energy based logias.



Vicotex kind of made sure that won't matter...



			
				Vicotex said:
			
		

> restriction- logia


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 20, 2014)

At this point its hypothetical, not going by thread rules.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 20, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Depends if she starts off in her ghost form...
> 
> Although how would he do against Gas logias
> 
> People he would probably have problems with are Macro, Kizaru, Perona (Astral Form or whatever)



Gas Logia: Explode before they can process a coerent thought about how fucked they are right now .

Marco has a limit to his regen, and it's very easy(For Guy) to go way above this limit . 

Kizaru : As I said in another topic(Or might be even this one, I don't remember): This is the only one that I do not know what would happen(Assuming he starts in light form of course, because if not he would get his face blown up because he can't react) while not in the chakra=haki=ki etc rule . While in that rule he gets raped like everybody .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2014)

Kizaru proves again why he's the strongest OP character in the OBD


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

> Marco has a limit to his regen, and it's very easy(For Guy) to go way above this limit



Just to note, his limit was never mention... but for the safety of going into the NLF territory, i would agree



> : As I said in another topic(Or might be even this one, I don't remember): This is the only one that I do not know what would happen(Assuming he starts in light form of course, because if not he would get his face blown up because he can't react) while not in the *chakra=haki=ki* etc rule . While in that rule he gets raped like everybody .



Haki is completely different than the other two so it can't be equalized like that, Plus Logias are able to "enter logia mode" sub-con which we dont exactly have a speed for how fast this takes place.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 20, 2014)

Kizaru or Law

Who will claim OBD king when it ends OP.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Kizaru or Law
> 
> Who will claim OBD king when it ends OP.



Neither, some other hax fucker will enter into the mix.. or Blackbeard if he is going around collecting DFs and gaining powers


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 20, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Kizaru or Law
> 
> Who will claim OBD king when it ends OP.



In these two options I bet my anal virginity on Kizaru . But at all in OBD ? I say Blackbeard . He has a  Paramecia and a Logia, imagine if he can get a last fruit, a zoan . 

Marco's Fruit + Gura Gura no Mi + Yami Yami no Mi + Beasty Haki = One dead Law/Kizaru .


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 20, 2014)

Are people missing something?
OP said that logia dispersion was off.
Perona is a physically intangible PARAMECIA(not logia) entity.
Speed was equalized in first case, so I saw the people that can AVOID Gai as the winners.

Blueno and Brook

Does Gai even need to open the 8th one to beat them?

The biggest issue is actually Kizaru, because even with logia intangibility off, 7th gate Gai would not beat him.
It is pretty much accepted that Kizaru is LS in ONE TECHNIQUE.
When Gai goes 8th gate he is not FTL, what can he do when Kizaru chooses to RUN and HIDE at LS somewhere in the battlefield?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 20, 2014)

Except Perona herself ISN'T intangible. she just separates her soul from her body and fights like that. Her physical body doesn't become intangible. With set up time where she can hide her body that's useful. But otherwise no, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

Speed equal, he isn't making far as he would unequal...  

One Piece has some particularly nasty abilities 



> Except Perona herself ISN'T intangible. she just separates her soul from her body and fights like that. Her physical body doesn't become intangible. With set up time where she can hide her body that's useful. But otherwise no, it doesn't really matter.



This too, unless she becomes intagible after the time-skip... the girl flying was actually her. But I don't remember if bullets or such went through her


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 20, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Are people missing something?
> OP said that logia dispersion was off.
> Perona is a physically intangible PARAMECIA(not logia) entity.
> Speed was equalized in first case, so I saw the people that can AVOID Gai as the winners.
> ...



That's if kizaru has knowledge on how powerful gai is, if not he rushes in & get squash (logia off )


----------



## Aduro (Mar 20, 2014)

Perona's depression will never douse the flames of Gai's youth! Also we don't know how long it takes her to go intangible or how long she can keep it up, Gai just has to dodge around until he can take her head off.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

If she is in her Astral Form, he would have to find her real body first... or have someway of hitting ghost


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 20, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Are people missing something?
> OP said that logia dispersion was off.
> Perona is a physically intangible PARAMECIA(not logia) entity.
> Speed was equalized in first case, so I saw the people that can AVOID Gai as the winners.
> ...


7th gate has more than enough to beat blueno and brook then yeah. As said above doesn't matter if her power is a paramecia, no prep was given she won't get to be at her mode at all. (Also yeah, we are struglling to give him low 5 digits and LS speed is 6 digit +.)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 20, 2014)

her body starts 20m in front of him as per a standart match


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 20, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> her body starts 20m in front of him as per a standart match


3 digit vs 5 digit at just 20 m? At least 100 x faster Seems enough speedblitzing for me.


----------



## Chad (Mar 20, 2014)

Perona is triple digits?


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 20, 2014)

Perona is post enies lobby so, probably.


----------



## LineageCold (Mar 20, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> 3 digit vs 5 digit at just 20 m? At least 100 x faster Seems enough speedblitzing for me.



Speed equal in one scenario , but it doesn't really matter' kizaru wins due to logia & can stalemate & run from gai till he dies from exshution. (This match logia off though) & for the other's I highly doubt they can take on seven gated gai. (The lastest chapter after noon tiger was around 20km using the scaling I found here on this site, using a air blast calculator puts it around high megatons)


----------



## Chad (Mar 20, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> Perona is post enies lobby so, probably.



Much  in your reasoning


----------



## Piecesis (Mar 20, 2014)

She's also in the gigatons scaling from golden ball luffy since she beat him with ease.


----------



## FrozenFeathers (Mar 20, 2014)

Astral said:


> Much  in your reasoning





Piecesis said:


> She's also in the gigatons scaling from golden ball luffy since she beat him with ease.



People like Kalifa was stated to be triple digits, and in shonen if we get stronger bosses, then the subordinates get stronger too, since OZ>Rob Lucci, then Ruuma>Kaku.
So in that sense Perona=/>Lower members of cp9.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol guy shows perona the youth, I have a hard time seeing her depress guy.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 20, 2014)

FrozenFeathers said:


> People like Kalifa was stated to be triple digits, and in shonen if we get stronger bosses, then the subordinates get stronger too, since OZ>Rob Lucci, then Ruuma>Kaku.
> So in that sense Perona=/>Lower members of cp9.



Er...not exactly how powerscaling works, mate.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 20, 2014)

Thing is Kalifa shits physically on Perona.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 20, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> Thing is Kalifa shits physically on Perona.



Just curious but why are we bringing her up?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

> The lastest chapter after noon tiger was around 20km using the scaling I found here on this site, using a air blast calculator puts it around high megatons



Admirals would be able to take that


----------



## tonpa (Mar 20, 2014)

Gai stomps a lot of these characters even without gate 8.  Seems like the admirals are just running away these days, and that should say a lot of the down hill quality of the series.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh look another invalid opinion, welcome


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 20, 2014)

tonpa said:


> Gai stomps a lot of these characters even without gate 8.  Seems like the admirals are just running away these days, and that should say a lot of the down hill quality of the series.






A vs. battle effecting the quality of a series. 
Just because Nardo got more powerful, it doesn't mean it became better as a series, lol.


----------

